# Homemade Training Equipment



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 29, 2006)

Everyone, name and describe any types of homemade training equipment that you have made or used.
Difficulty: Don't list homemade weapons.  That would be for another topic.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 29, 2006)

First is this: http://i1.tinypic.com/200wiuh.jpg
That is the homemade heavy bag stand that I mentioned in another thread here at MT.  It is made of 4 by 4's and 2 by 4's.

Second, take a 2 liter Coke/Pepsi bottle and fill it 2/3's with water.  Tie it from a tree and you have a very good striking target.  Also, you can tie one above another on sererate ropes to get targets that move independently.  You could fill them with sand instead, but I prefer the way water ones bounce when struck.

AoG


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 29, 2006)

The old tire on a post is all I've made.  Great for those low kicks.

Jeff


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, it doesn't take much "making" but for Cobra strikes we used to hang paper at head level and draw a small circle on it for accuracy and speed drills, trying to split it in a triangular tear (that meant it was being torn at the moment of impact).  Then we would graduate to trying to "pop" ping pong balls hanging from a taped thread - that was freakin HARD to do!

we also used buckets of Maung dry beans to toughen the skin and knuckles.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 30, 2006)

Going with the tire idea, I saw a post at another board where someone had made what they called a "ghetto wavemaster."
It was a post (or tree as they put it) stacked with old tires.

AoG


----------



## still learning (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello, Once had a metal stand (flat bottom) with a 2" x 2" tube 2' high, cut 4' x 8' plywood hole near 3/4 quarter center...insert tube from bottom and install a post for makiwara hitting post.

It was design for kicking and punching, and  take apart to put back in garage.  Still have stand..plywood use for another project.

Old tires cut to size make excellant punching and kicking targets and can be put anywhere, on a post,tree, wall, and so on.......Aloha


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 30, 2006)

I made my own version of this http://www.thehammerhead.com/ using a boxing glove as the base and adding foam with carrier bags to shape the face and wrapping it all in duct tape


some padded training equipment

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3512/bodysuit2ol.th.jpg chest protector

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6547/groinguard2wi.th.jpg groin guard (pretty much full contact)

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/5669/helmetfront3kc.th.jpg bulletman style helmet - modified sinc picture was taken - more padding and vented visor added



I haven made any of this yet, but they are all on the cards for the next 6 months

http://karateconnection.com/dummy.htm

http://www.mikesgym.org/articles/Ebo...THESLAMMER.pdf


----------



## pstarr (Jul 30, 2006)

I keep it simple and traditional - the old-fashioned striking post (makiwara).


----------



## Kacey (Jul 30, 2006)

I've done the newspaper drills as well - it's easy to rip paper, but hard to punch a small, precise hole in it.

Another homemade training device is a focus target made by hanging a plastic coffee can lid in a doorway - hit or kick the lid without hitting the doorway, starting with basic kicks and working up to spinning and/or jumping kicks... just don't use a doorway you don't want to damage until you've practiced a while; a friend of mine kicked part of the door frame off when he missed a jump back kick.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 30, 2006)

check out the photo gallery for pics of one of the dummies i built.


----------



## Syn (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.martialartsmart.net/tradwinchunw.html

I've always wanted to make one of those but never got around to it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2006)

1) Dumbbells - Iron bar for the handle, ace bandage material for the center, a bit of duct tape and 4 rubbers o-rings to hold the weights on the bar.

2) A target bag, kinda sorta. 1/2-gallon milk container filled with sand hanging from a rope. Use this one outside because it will break and it is not fun cleaning the sand up in the basement.... not that I would know about this from experience...


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 30, 2006)

i posted a new pic of my most recent project, the striking post.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 30, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> http://karateconnection.com/dummy.htm


 
That's the only home made piece I've done so far.  When I finally settle down somewhere that I can stay for a decade or so, I will have many more things lying around the property...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 31, 2006)

Fun noodles (those foam tubes for the pool) make good striking bats for younger students.

AoG


----------



## kingkong89 (Aug 2, 2006)

a tree or pole about 5 feet tall, take old cotton matresses and wrap around the post. this makes a bood striking post,


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 2, 2006)

A short balancing beam, just big enough to stand on, for balance during kicking practice.

I also used to hang a playing card on a string from the ceiling.  I would practice kicking the card, trying to strike with the proper part of the foot.  Not as easy as it sounds.

I used to tie a wooden dowell onto the support column in my parents basement.  It stuck out like an improvised punch or kick.  Sort of a very primitive wooden dummy, tho at the time I didn't know what a wooden dummy was.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 3, 2006)

i had to duct tape a couple of hand pads to a tree b4 i got my bag. but it actually worked pretty well, because you can tape then differently i set one at about face level to me and the other set up for a muay thai "chopping down the tree" kick (no pun intended) lol


----------



## Garth Barnard (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought I'd share the MKII & MKIII helmets that I devised and use:

http://www.aviationresearch.co.uk/safety_helmet_mkii.htm

http://www.aviationresearch.co.uk/safety_helmet_mkIII.htm

Take care,

Garth.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 3, 2006)

A simple one is to take a tennis ball and tape it to a rope.  Tie that from a tree and you have a striking target.  I held off on making this one because it did not sound like a challenge.  I was wrong.  The first time I punched at it, I missed.  That put me in my place.

AoG


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 3, 2006)

We use X-ray film for speed work with our hand strikes.  Gives off a nice crackin sound.


----------



## phlaw (Aug 3, 2006)

One of those white buoys for boats (about the size of a couple 2 liter bottles).  Rig up some high tension springs on the top & bottom and mount to a wall.  Works great for punching.


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 4, 2006)

Years ago Mike Young had a column in one of the martial arts mags.  I made his "heavy bag stand" out of threaded galvanized pipe and it worked great.  His book, Martial Arts Home Training: The Complete Guide to the Construction and Use of Home Training Equipment, is available through Amazon.com for less than $5 (used).

Currently I'm working on a dummy made out of PVC pipe for a specific training drill from San Miguel Eskrima.  I'll post pictures once I have it done.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 17, 2006)

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39216

That is a link to a thread here at MT that tells how to make a medicine ball for about $5.00

AoG


----------



## g-bells (Oct 19, 2006)

i made my own wing chun dummy


----------



## TKDmel (Feb 10, 2007)

I made the equivelant of the "Hurley Stretch Rack" out of wood, steel cables, a couple pulleys and a hand crank. The wood parts are the seat, leg trays, and center board, and the cables pull the legs outward as they run through and under the seat via pulleys to the center post where the crank is. Works great and costs a fraction of the price of the real one..


----------



## phlaw (Feb 13, 2007)

Rope & Pulley works great for stretching.


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2007)

I got my dad to make me a device for building up the forearms. It has a barbell plate with  a small rope or thick shoe lace and a stick which is is tied to. The idea is you roll it up so it is completely rolled up then unwind it but don't just let it unwind automatically, you use your hands so up and down is one rep. After a whhile your forearms will burn!


----------

